# Left the hamster cage door open!!



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember popping in to give both of them some treats on Wednesday and Rex who is in the bottom cage I did last .....must have got distracted and then last night I went in to check water etc and top up food - and I noticed the cage lid still open! :eek6: I looked for him in his house etc and nope he was gone - so had a mad rush round the room and finally found him just under the bed sunggled up in one of the kids toy boxes :arf: I dont understand how on earth he could have climped out though!! he is only a dwarf after all! little bugger - I felt a bit bad actually 

This is his cage Combi 1 Dwarf Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home  bear in mind the door is at the top!!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Must be the season for them getting out at present.. everyones are escaping.. Or these hammies all have access to PF and a starting a revolution.. haha


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

who do you think taught david blane his escape tricks??????


lol, pets always do the unexpected :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Must be the season for them getting out at present.. everyones are escaping.. Or these hammies all have access to PF and a starting a revolution.. haha


LOL yeah now that would be something to see!:thumbup::lol::lol:



Tidgy said:


> who do you think taught david blane his escape tricks??????
> 
> lol, pets always do the unexpected :thumbup:


Yes they sure do! I said to my partner - guess what .....ive lost one of the hammies - he was like yeah right!:lol::lol:


----------



## bethepoet (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha. My syrian is quite the escape artist. He's only done it once with me though - I was on the computer at night and saw this big dark shape moving across the floor, nearly screamed.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

One of mine did recently and i feared it might have gone into a mouse hole and been lost forever there are many in this old house and a day later i saw him he ran under the sofa he had chewed a hole in the sofa and make a bed out of the stuffing inside had to rip the sofa open to get him back poor sofa  im just so glad he kept warm now theres a lock on each cage door still have no idea how he escaped
________


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

One of my gerbils got over the divider in their tank a while ago, *after I'd made sure they couldn't!* :lol:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Arghhh our hamster is in the same cage!! Now i'm going to panic he'll get out... he was supposed to go back to his owner yesterday but looks like we've got him for a few more months now!


----------

